
Things people under ~35 can do to reduce their risk of death or serious illness - arikr
https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/7tiim9/what_are_the_most_effective_things_people_under/
======
master_ant
> 1\. Don't give disagreeable or impulsive people reasons to hate you. So
> don't be too aggressive of a driver. Don't be too rude to an asshole at the
> bar or grocery store.

> 2\. Avoid very dangerous areas at night

> 3\. If you're ever suicidal don't own a gun.

The first comment is simple and insightful. 3 particularly struck a note with
me.

